# Freind's/herper's birthday cake



## dorton (Aug 3, 2008)

Last night we went to a friend of mine's house for a b-day party, he has been in herps for year, and has had some pretty cool animals. Yesterday his wife made a cake that I thought was wicked cool, and wanted to share it here.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 3, 2008)

haha thats awesome!! i bet it was hard to get that shape.


----------



## Beazer (Aug 3, 2008)

I wish my buddies made me a cake like that lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 3, 2008)

so sweet


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> so sweet


Literally!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Markie (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome! I have always wanted to make a reptile-themed cake!


----------

